# Poulan Pro pp22h50b Transmission trouble



## macgill (Apr 29, 2010)

End of season last year 
drive belt broke moved indoors
Replaced belt Checked that tow/ push arm was in riding position 
Still can not get wheel to drive 
They move freely when off the ground
Had same problem a few years ago Shop said it was 
an easy fix
Can anyone help
Cheers


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check and make sure axle key's are in place between axle and tire rim's. If either side has slipped out, the drive will not work.


----------



## macgill (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for the reply
I'll check tommorrow
cheers


----------



## macgill (Apr 29, 2010)

help again


----------

